# Put a little paint on my PT111 G2



## pearsol (Dec 31, 2015)




----------



## Spike12 (Dec 10, 2008)

Ya, that dresses it up a little and tastefully done too!


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Ok, you must have been talking about the lettering on that SIG as well...they look good! :smt033


----------



## pearsol (Dec 31, 2015)

Here's the sig that barettatoter is talking about.


----------



## shootbrownelk (May 18, 2014)

Spike12 said:


> Ya, that dresses it up a little and tastefully done too!


Really? I hate billboards. Rugers are one of the worst. Rock Island used to be.


----------



## Russ1259 (Feb 26, 2016)

You do this yourself ? I like it ... any quick instructions anywhere ?


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Not sure what other guys use, but I use nail polish... lasts for years even with cleaning.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Russ1259 said:


> You do this yourself ? I like it ... any quick instructions anywhere ?


First clean the surface to be lettered with a Q-tip and rubbing alcohol. I've used Testor's model enamel and a 000 paint brush. Use a small amount of paint and kind of let the paint flow into the letters. Let it dry and then wipe off the excess with a napkin and a little enamel thinner. Don't soak the napkin. Otherwise you'll end up taking out all the paint. I usually first clean the brush in the thinner, dip the brush into the clean thinner then wipe the brush onto the napkin. That should be moist enough. Fold that napkin a few times where it's damp, that will stiffen it some. You can then use the moistened section of that napkin to wipe off the excess. Don't bear down too hard. It will take several light passes. It's almost like using a flat squeegee. For each pass repeat the process of dipping the brush into clean thinner and then onto the napkin making sure each pass is done with a clean section of napkin. Don't worry too much if you screw it up, you can always remove the paint and start all over again. Depending on your skills it may take several attempts to do it right.

Other have used nail polish and nail polish remover to achieve the same results. If using nail polish: Do not use nail polish remover that contains acetone at least that's what I've been told.

Don't use globs of paint or nail polish you just want to fill the letters. Using excess amounts will only make the clean up that much harder and messier.

Have Fun!


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Very good instructions from desertman... and yes, only use acetone free nail polish remover when using the nail polish technique.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

TAPnRACK said:


> Very good instructions from desertman... and yes, only use acetone free nail polish remover when using the nail polish technique.


Thank you! It looks like you've had great results. I too can't leave my guns alone. Us "gun nuts" love to admire a mechanical thing of beauty and to dress them up a bit. Same for us "car nuts".


----------

